# My Items Depicting Dragons



## debodun (Jul 21, 2022)

I was born in the Asian "Year of the Dragon". I have a small collection of items depicting dragons:

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/my-dragons.650/


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2022)

Very nice collection, Deb


----------



## Pepper (Jul 21, 2022)

My Godzilla collection.  Small but sufficient!


----------



## debodun (Jul 21, 2022)

Some days I feel like Godzilla!


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 22, 2022)

Nice collection, Deb! Love the wooden dragon box and especially the enameled dragon - that is a very unusual design.


----------



## Barbara971 (Jul 22, 2022)

debodun said:


> I was born in the Asian "Year of the Dragon". I have a small collection of items depicting dragons:
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/my-dragons.650/


Very unique!


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2022)

Lethe200 said:


> Nice collection, Deb! Love the wooden dragon box and especially the enameled dragon - that is a very unusual design.


If you mean this, it not wooden. It's a copper plated box.


----------



## Remy (Jul 23, 2022)

Those are all very nice. I have two blue and white balls like the one you have with the dragon. Mine just have a floral design. I got them at the thrift store for outdoor decor. I think they were $4.00 each.


----------

